# Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!



## kanalangler1997 (20. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich gehe in den Sommerferien nach Frankreich ans Meer und da dachte ich ich nehm vielleicht mal meine Angel mit 
Aber auf was anglet man da so |kopfkrat
Gibts vielleicht auch ein buch darüber oder so ?! :q

MFG#h


----------



## Forellenhunter35 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!*

Hallo !

Also ich war schon oft in Frankreich und habe auch nicht schlecht gefangen . 
Jetzt kommt es natürlich darauf an wogenau du in Frankreich bist. 
Hast du dort ein Boot oder möchtest du gerne von der Küste aus fischen ?
Ich war 2009 in der Bretagne . Dort habe ich es von den Felsen  aus versucht . 
Eine Rute mit einem WG von 50-100 GR ist da optimal . 
Mach einfach ein Grundblei dran und an den Haken garnelen oder Fischfetzen ( bekommt man dort alles im Supermatkt ) . 

Gruß , Forellenhunter35


----------



## kanalangler1997 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!*



Forellenhunter35 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Also ich war schon oft in Frankreich und habe auch nicht schlecht gefangen .
> Jetzt kommt es natürlich darauf an wogenau du in Frankreich bist.
> ...



hab leider kein boot also von der küste 

werds mal so versuchen


----------



## Plolo (24. März 2011)

*AW: Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!*



> Hallo !
> 
> Also ich war schon oft in Frankreich und habe auch nicht schlecht gefangen .
> Jetzt kommt es natürlich darauf an wogenau du in Frankreich bist.
> ...


 


nur mal aus Interesse...was hast Du damit gefangen ?


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!*



kanalangler1997 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich gehe in den Sommerferien nach Frankreich ans Meer und da dachte ich ich nehm vielleicht mal meine Angel mit
> Aber auf was anglet man da so |kopfkrat
> ...


 
Atlantik oder Mittelmeer? 

Schau mal im Internet ob es Sandstrad, Felsen oder eine Mischung (Buchten mit Sandstrand usw..) ist.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (24. März 2011)

*AW: Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!*

Ich war letzten Sommer auch in der Bretagne.
Ich bin jeden Tag in den Hafen gelatscht und mich auf die Kaimauer gesetzt. Dann einfach Ruten vorne über die Kante schieben und ganz einfach ein ziemlich schweres blei vor den haken.
Die montage mag vielleicht erbärmlich klingen aber mit einem Wattwurm oder Seeringelwurm hat man damit doch ganz gut gefangen. Nach ein paar Tagen übung bin ich nie nach Hause gegangen ohne nicht für die gesamte Familie gefangen zu haben.
Es waren meist ca 40 etwa 10 cm große fische (ich tippe auf Lippfische) die doch ausgesprochen gut geschmeckt haben.
Die Wattwürmer kannst du dir am Strand ausbuddeln. Und die Seeringelwürmer gibts beim decathlon dort oder du fragst einfach: "Ou on peut acheter des vers?" und dann sagen die dir das schon.
Ich habs auch mal mit Sandaalen ausm Supermarkt probiert aber nichts gefangen.


----------



## kanalangler1997 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Atlantik oder Mittelmeer?
> 
> Schau mal im Internet ob es Sandstrad, Felsen oder eine Mischung (Buchten mit Sandstrand usw..) ist.
> 
> mfg Kretzer



Am Mittelmeer wird vermutlich ein Sandstrand sein....
Aber ins mitelmeer geht von unserem campingplatz ein kleiner fluß direkt ins meer also so ne mündung 
glaubt ihr da fängt man besser ?

MFG


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!*

Mündungsgebiete sind immer gut. Z.B. Wolfsbarsche halten sich sehr gerne dort auf.


----------



## Forellenhunter35 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!*

Ich habe damit kleine Lippfische ( 10-40 cm ) gefangen ...


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mündungsgebiete sind immer gut. Z.B. Wolfsbarsche halten sich sehr gerne dort auf.



Aber wohl eher im Winter...

Also Flussmündung ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, einfach Probieren..

Z.B: Paternostermontage, (z.B: wie beim Brandungsangeln) Dann Tintenfischfetzen ran und rauß damit.

Ich habe am Mittelmerh immer gut Meerbrassen (vgl. Dorade) gefangen. nix großes aber lecker.

An Häfen kann man es meist gut auf Meeräschen versuchen: ganz feine Posenmontage, 16eer - 20er Haken z.B. Und Brot oder mini Stück Tintenfisch an den Haken (beim letzteren hast höhere Chance auf Beifang). Anfttern auf Meeräschen mit Brot.

Was sonst auch meist geht sind Hornhecht, auch wider Posenmontage oder kleiner schlanker Blinker. UAch wiede rrecht fein.


Aber wie gesagt: es hängt viel von der Beschaffenheti am Wasser ab. Wenn es nur Sandstrand hat, dann würde ich weit rauß donnern. Wenn es Felsen hat oder Hafenanlagen, kannst es mit Schwimmer versuchen.


Wegen Flussmüngung kann ihc nix sagen, da hab ich keine Erfahrungen.


mfg Kretzer

ps: sowas meine ich: Falls es felsig ist, dann die Schnur zum Blei dünner machen wegen Abriss:
So 25er Schnur, 6er Haken.


----------



## Funi (26. März 2011)

*AW: Am Meer angeln in Frankreich ?!*

Das hört sich gut an  der tip ist auch für uns sehr hilfreich mit der Montage 
kennt ihr denn ein paar gute Orte die nicht so weit von 
NRW entfernt sind?sei es Frankreich Niederlande belgien oder ähnlich wo man gut am Meer angeln kann?
Wie sieht es mit den scheinen fürs Meer aus  braucht man überall einen?


----------

